# WoW: Cataclysm



## Azbulldog (Aug 14, 2009)

lolnolife and incoming worgen pr0n aside...

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=92919.0

Thoughts?

Trying to wrap my head around the idea on how we will still be able to level up from 1 in these old zones, if it will still be possible. Phasing can't change that much, like terrain, I believe. Which is probably why the death knight starting zone has two versions, before and after you finish leveling there. Will the new zones be a sort of instance instead? If so, how will higher level players be able to go back and help lowbies? Caverns of Time? I don't know. Blah, my head a splode.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 15, 2009)

Worgen should've been horde.

Now I gotta kill 'em all.


----------



## Rebahnic (Aug 15, 2009)

Fuck


----------



## Asswings (Aug 15, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Worgen should've been horde.
> 
> Now I gotta kill 'em all.



Inorite?


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 15, 2009)

Vaah said:


> 1-85 will be possible in the torn Azeroth. There will be no going back to the old content.


Yeah but that sounds rather disappointing. It mentions Barrens being ripped into two zones, but it is a staple of Horde leveling. As well as it mentions Durotar with Orgrimmar being destroyed, where do Orcs and Trolls start now?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 15, 2009)

I just... you know, I don't see any proof and it is incredibly hard for me to believe any of this.

For example, the new class/race combos:



> The Some of these have alreadly been datamined from the 3.2.2 Test Realms.



I don't see why a patch for Wrath would have such ground breaking data for a new expansion that is still months away. And, of course, they don't site sources. Just "oh we datamined this lolol".



> The An Injured Colleague quest and it's new Night Elf counter-part help to introduce the lore for these new race and class combinations



What the hell does that have to do with it? As it stands right now, the An Injured Colleague quest just brings you to Thunder Bluff and gives you a handful of gold. I just thought it was there to show you the new Zepplin.

Also I completely doubt this "OMG REVAMP OF OLD AZEROTH" shit. Blizzard has said many, many times that old content is old content and they want players to move on and go past it - that's why they've upped experience rates twice and lowered the experience needed to level 1-70. That's why they added in 3x XP bonuses for the Recruit-A-Friend, which is just used for dual boxing anyway.

Point is, I'm not saying any of this is false, but I need more proof than the guy who made the post saying:



> this is only a compilation of information gathered from reliable sources.



OH HO WELL THEN

Also:



> Another update from the Something Awful forums has been confirmed



They pretty much lost all credibility in my eyes right there. Something Awful is one of their sources? Really? Come the fuck on.

ALSO IF THESE ARE TRUE:



> Blood Elf Warrior
> Tauren Priest
> Troll Druid



I WILL *RAEG*


----------



## Asswings (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha, I was wondering how long it would take Baron to find this thread and RAEG at it. :3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 15, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Haha, I was wondering how long it would take Baron to find this thread and RAEG at it. :3



DIDN'T TAKE LONG, HUH?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 15, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> DIDN'T TAKE LONG, HUH?



I am with you on the RAEG.

Gimmie back my Durotar, faggots!!!


----------



## Nyxie (Aug 15, 2009)

Im so glad I have a toon on both factions, Worgen + Tauren Pally FTW.

I just hope they do something to Redridge, so I don't have to ever go to that shit hole again with my Worgen,
Or if I can be non lazy enough to just hop over to Kalimdor Â¦3


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 15, 2009)

Actually, Baron, it's not the quests themselves that help the lore for the classes, it's the NPC conversations they're supposed to draw attention to (as subtle as the Tauren one may be, I can definitely see the connection).

And MMO-Champion has been historically accurate about these things, not to mention, IIRC, his Something Awful sources are very rarely wrong.

EDIT: And when I say Historically Accurate, I mean the exact same thing happened when they leaked first details on Burning Crusade AND Wrath.

MMO: Horde will get Paladins!

MMO-haters: LOLNO

MMO: Playable Death Knights!

MMO-haters: LOLNO

MMO: *cataclysm info*

MMO-haters: LOLNO

See the pattern?  Not saying it's proof they're right, just be aware that it's possible and likely that people who are being closed-minded are quite likely simply repeating the past.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 15, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> Actually, Baron, it's not the quests themselves that help the lore for the classes, it's the NPC conversations they're supposed to draw attention to (as subtle as the Tauren one may be, I can definitely see the connection).
> 
> And MMO-Champion has been historically accurate about these things, not to mention, IIRC, his Something Awful sources are very rarely wrong.
> 
> ...



I grew up on Warcraft games, so Catyclysm fucks up more of the lore this time with a rusty spoon.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 15, 2009)

How does it fuck up the lore, exactly?  I can see parts where some people might go "WTF?!" and say the lore's been raped, but on the flip-side, I can see where each and every bit of lore in these leaks is coming from (in some cases with assistance)


----------



## Rifter (Aug 15, 2009)

I think it all sounds awesome, the old world has aged terribly.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 15, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> How does it fuck up the lore, exactly?



_WELL,_ allow me to explain.

Thrall becoming the Guardian of Tirisfal... what the fuck. Why? There is no reason to pick Thrall, not to mention there really isn't a huge demonic threat at the moment. This would have made some kind of sense back in Burning Crusade when the big enemy of the expansion was the Burning Legion, but it isn't anymore. Also, I'm sure they can pick a better person to become the guardian. Thrall is a shaman, not a mage - why the hell do they want him?

So Thrall decides "oh fuck yeah I want to fight demons instead of lead the Horde, fuck those losers" and goes to become the Guardian. Fine. Surely he appoints someone that actually knows what they're doing right?

No.

He appoints Garrosh.

What the fuck.

Yeah, sure. He proved that he can lead a successful force (if we forget about Wrathgate, of course), but that was a force of just Orcs and wasn't even that serious. Yeah, they took out (or will take out once 3.3 comes out) the Scourge, but he's still a young, bull-headed, blood thirsty Orc who doesn't know what the fuck he's doing if he has the ENTIRE HORDE under his control. Thrall would not pick Garrosh, plain and simple. He would likely choose Saurfang, who is High Warlord anyway.

BUT ANYWAY, he picks Garrosh.

So what does Garrosh do?

Declare war on the Alliance. Why?

No reason, just feels like it. This is after Saurfang warns Garrosh that he will kill himself if they go to war with the Alliance again.

So, now the Horde is at war even though Orgrimmar is destroyed (hinted at in the "rumors from sources" that everyone claims is never wrong), Thrall is busy being High Lord Faggot with the high mages, Saurfang just killed himself, The Barrens are split into different pieces... how much worse could it get for the Horde?

Not much, unless Garrosh decides to *FUCKING MURDER THE LEADER OF THE TAUREN.*

WHICH HE *DOES.*

The "sources" claim that Cairne is a traitor but that's retarded. Cairne is probably the most loyal of any of the races.

Point is, the Tauren are sworn to the Horde through Cairne. If Garrosh walks up and kills Cairne, who is holding them to the horde?

Surely not the guy that murdered their fucking chieiftan. If Cairne were to die at Garrosh's hand, the Tauren would probably up and leave the Horde. And you know where they'd go? They'd join the alliance. They've got shamanistic connections with the Draenei, Druidic connections with the Night Elves and have no bad blood with anyone in the Alliance, and now they show hatred towards the Alliance.

tl;dr: Everything that is claimed to happen is completely out of character for everyone involved unless everyone happens to switch-face at the last minute.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 15, 2009)

Thrall as Guardian of Tirisfall: We don't know why it's happening yet (so don't say that's fucking up the Lore, we don't KNOW what they're doing with the lore yet), but if they're looking for a new Guardian, Thrall does make sense.  In the past, they've been powerful mages, yes, but look where that eventually led them.  Aegwynn decided to take matters into her own hands and look where Medivh landed the world.  To pretend that never happened would simply mean they haven't learned anything.

Thrall is, as I've said, a good choice.  He's strong, level-headed, wise, and actually gives a fuck about protecting the world as a whole, rather than his own power-mongering or going to war.  Thrall is a leader of his people, looking to do what's best for them.  But the politics of being the Warchief often hold him back from that.  In becoming the Guardian, he's leaving the troublesome politics behind to do something that would be the best thing he could do for his people - keep the fucking planet safe.

Garrosh being made Warchief has been in preparation for a while now.  Thrall perhaps remembers that challenge for Leadership that, while interrupted, Thrall was losing, perhaps still feels obligated because Garrosh is Grom's son, or perhaps simply realizes that the Horde on average is just as eager to go to war with the Alliance, who has already declared War on the Horde, as Garrosh is, and is merely tired of holding them back.  If Horde/Alliance War is unavoidable, the Horde need a WARchief to lead them through it.  Meanwhile, Thrall goes to help protect the world, and thus his people, from the real threat.

As for Cairne, yes, he was painted as a traitor.  All we know is that Garrosh kills him and Baine takes control.  We don't know the exact circumstances of Garrosh killing Cairne.  For all we know, it could be a stealthy night kill, or a public execution.  But remember that we do not know who painted Cairne a traitor, or why.  For all we know, it could have been the Tauren who CALLED him a Traitor.  For all we know, they with Baine could very well support Garrosh's views and goals.

I take this information on the fact that it is incomplete, and evaluate it based on that.  I won't claim it as 100% fact if you don't pretend what we know now is the complete and final version of what's happening.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 15, 2009)

or "lol we now don't even care about the lore so we'll just screw it up majorly LOLOLOLOL"


And I thought the DRAENEI were pulled out of nowhere. Tauren Paladins. :lol:

And while this image is old...


----------



## Piccard (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm actually quite happy with the expansion plans! Although, some of the race/class combos do seem a little far fetched. But they'll certainly add plausible lore behind it. Right? RIGHT?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I wouldn't object to adding some stuff to the old world. But the race/class combos better be given excusable lore. Because seriously...Undead Hunters would mean the horde consists of nothing but undead and hunters and night elf mages mans the alliance consists of mostly mages, humans, and the Walking Plotholes-err I mean Draenei. (I think they got lost on the way to Star Ocean...)


----------



## Wildside (Aug 15, 2009)

Worgen have no business not being on the Horde. They are filled with creatures anyway, why change that now? :|


I never really liked WoW, but because of this I'm going to have to steal my brother's account once again. *sigh*


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 15, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


>



I actually agree with this pic.

Fuck the lore.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 15, 2009)

They said "Fuck the lore" since they took the Draenei from their path to a more Sci-Fi world. 

I wouldn't have objected if their backstory was actually the basis behind something else. *Shrugs*


----------



## Sassy (Aug 15, 2009)

Old news is old. The same leaked whitepaper that detailed Burning Crusade and Lich King; detailed this expansion pretty much verbatim *yawn*


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 15, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> How does it fuck up the lore, exactly?  I can see parts where some people might go "WTF?!" and say the lore's been raped, but on the flip-side, I can see where each and every bit of lore in these leaks is coming from (in some cases with assistance)



I am guessing you only played WoW?


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 15, 2009)

I've played every Warcraft game from Warcraft 1 clear through to Wrath of the Lich King.

Thing is, I make an attempt to see how something fits into the lore, rather than simply writing off anything I disagree with or think is wierd or wrong as "fucking up the lore".

And most of the time, I'm successful.

Edit: every RELEASED Warcraft game, in case people decide to get nitpicky


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 16, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> I've played every Warcraft game from Warcraft 1 clear through to Wrath of the Lich King.
> 
> Thing is, I make an attempt to see how something fits into the lore, rather than simply writing off anything I disagree with or think is wierd or wrong as "fucking up the lore".
> 
> ...



Aren't you a prideful bastard. :V

But yes, In Warcraft 3, the Tauren Allied with Thrall. Technically, with the murder of Carine Bloodhoof, that would mean that the Tauren would have to disband unless they have someone supporting Garrosh put in place as Chieftain.

If you've read the books and looked at the time line with the WoW lore, it makes little to no sense. It's like it has been shoved in between the time lines to make it fit. I do not mind the extra game play, but I don't simply play just for the people and the bad Chuck Norris Jokes. I play for the story too, and so do others who have put in $14.99 to get some story out of it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 16, 2009)

I always found the story to be interesting...I thought the classic WoW had some interesting things although the whole Silithid stuff was kinda pushing it.

Now it's already got some plotholes and stuff that doesn't add-up already though, probably because they decided they wasted a perfectly good plot and thought they should expand on it a litlte more (Khadgar, anyone? Didn't he kind of...die in WC2?) I don't mind that. I like it, it makes it seem a little more like a world with numerous things going on. (Because you know it's not JUST terrorists or Russians in the real world). 

Except that there are already some plotholes...some get filled...but then they start adding more and MORE things to be confused about and start ignoring several rules they stated as for why this doesn't happen why he's here, why that's there....Now it's just becoming a jumbled mess of plotholes and inconsitenceis and stuff that's non-canon anymore and other stuff that is. You know, like Zelda and the supposed timeline issue and Megaman and all those plotholes and canon resets....


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 16, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> But yes, In Warcraft 3, the Tauren Allied with Thrall. Technically, with the murder of Carine Bloodhoof, that would mean that the Tauren would have to disband unless they have someone supporting Garrosh put in place as Chieftain.



I believe that's where Baine comes in, what with him replacing Cairne according to, I believe, the line directly after Cairne's death in the leak.

And no, Khadgar did NOT die in Warcraft 2, because the Alliance Ending was declared canon, not the Horde ending.  Khadgar and the others are cut off from Azeroth, yes, but not killed.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 16, 2009)

>read the books

The novels are fanfics; not canon.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 16, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> (so don't say that's fucking up the Lore, we don't KNOW what they're doing with the lore yet)



If you're just going to fall back on this, I'm not even going to try to reason with you. Nothing I say can change your mind of this, so why bother? Point is, as things stand, with the little unreliable info we have (lol@MMO-Champ seriously using the Something Awful forums as a source), the lore regarding this expansion is_ fucking retarded._



> And I thought the DRAENEI were pulled out of nowhere.



Everyone says this, but it really isn't that farfetched. Okay, the "OMG WE'RE ON A SPACESHIP" shit WAS horrible, but most of the rest of the Draenei lore fits, at least.

Anyway, yes, there are going to be plotholes. Comes with using the same series for over a decade. Sometimes things get retconned, sometimes there are plot holes.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 16, 2009)

Sassy said:


> >read the books
> 
> The novels are fanfics; not canon.



Blizzard seems to think otherwise, if Rhonin's spot in Dalaran is any indication.


And all I'm saying is not to crucify a plot detail before you know how they're writing it, Baron.  I'm reserving judgement too.  I'm not praising it as fact or as "WHAT A GOOD IDEA", but I'm not going "WHAT THE F- NO" either.  I'm waiting to see how they're doing it.


And considering that not much of the info there is from SA, and his OTHER reliable sources seem to have confirmed what DID come from there, I wouldn't write it off completely.  Just keep in mind his track record.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 16, 2009)

Sassy said:


> >read the books
> 
> The novels are fanfics; not canon.




The explanation for Khadgar's appearance despite his age and the appearance of a lotta Blue dragons that were supposed to have been wiped out suggests otherwise.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 16, 2009)

Lota 'sperging going on in this thread...

Why are the new class ideas so far fetched? Its not like anything is physically stopping a tauren from becoming a paladin, or an undead from becoming a hunter (there is an undead hunter NPC in EPL anyways).


----------



## paran0id42 (Aug 17, 2009)

Listen to you all whine about the lore.

The guy with the "SCREW THE LORE WE HAVE 9 MILLION PLAYERS" image is exactly right.

Blizzard is tending to personal gains rather than the quality of their game.  They have big enough of a fanbase and grip on its players, that alot of other mmo's dont ammount up to WoW's playing style.  All the players who actually want to play different MMO's will play different mmo's.  I just quit WoW due to the Crusader's Collesieum being an utter and complete JOKE of a dungeon and its item levels, and shit, I was working on ulduar hard modes in our 25.  A ton of items from CC Heroic or 10 man exceed Ulduar hard modes.

Why is this?  The easier blizzard makes the game, the happier the bad players will be.

But cataclysm puts a whole new label of failure to this game.  Adding a new race seems completely pointless.  On top of this, they add more classes to races?  So there will now be no uniqueness in races.  Taurens can now be every tank in the game.  This makes the 5% more hp racial incredibly valuable.

Blizzard can do anything to their game or introduce anything that wasn't in original lore to make it work.  Tauren paladins? 
"OH YEAH WELL IN THIS CONTENT PATCH, WE RELEASED A GROUP OF TAURENS NAMED "The hand of Angus" who followed the paladin path!  Arent we funny?  We called them Angus, get it? COWS ANGUS? oh how droll."

Remaking the old world is terrible.  It is bad enough they took out T3 and replaced it with T7 and made Onyxia a 25 man now (they COULD have added a new Obsidian Sanctum since there are 6 other empty portals in there, WTF).  Its a shame the next patch is going to be icecrown; Arthas and thats it.  There is so much room in WOTLK for more content, blizzards just pulling these expansions out their asses it seems.  WOTLK can add stuff like:
Gundrak Raid that can be something like the infamous ZA "Hard Mode" reward mount.
Obsidian Sanctums-  You can be creative about making the other colors in there into some kind of boss fights.  Hell, bronze portal can be a Black Dragonflight raid just like CoT.  But noooo, its arthas then gtfo.  

IMO, Arthas should be the illidan of BC.  They should make a follow up raid that ventures deeper into the real Lich King.

Boy I sure am babbling.

Anyway, MMO-champion has been right though, but without viable sources you can't take it too seriously until we see some blue posts.

But too bad I quit 

Edit:  What will happen to The Sunreavers existence in Crystalsong Forest?  We will see how blizzard deals with factions that have no importance to the game.  Sunreaver rep= 4 Reputation rewards off champion seals? Zzzzz,  WTB Ashtongue Deathsworn rep system again so something is desirable.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 17, 2009)

Garrosh better not kill Cairne.

I will raaaaeeeeggg.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

paran0id42 said:


> Listen to you all whine about the lore.
> 
> The guy with the "SCREW THE LORE WE HAVE 9 MILLION PLAYERS" image is exactly right.
> 
> ...



N-N-N-N-NERDRRRRAEEEEG!


----------



## paran0id42 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> N-N-N-N-NERDRRRRAEEEEG!



Pretty much ):  I am nerdraging even though I dont play anymore haha.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

paran0id42 said:


> Pretty much ):  I am nerdraging even though I dont play anymore haha.



I know man, how dare blizzard make the game fun! Nobody ever wanted heroic mode of older dungeons! Nope!

Also since when was Arthas next? I don't remember them confirming that.


----------



## paran0id42 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I know man, how dare blizzard make the game fun! Nobody ever wanted heroic mode of older dungeons! Nope!
> 
> Also since when was Arthas next? I don't remember them confirming that.




Unconfirmed sources obviously.  Read it on my guilds forums.  They said next content patch (T10) is Arthas.

And hey, I am not saying nobody wanted stuff like Ony to be remade.  I think it is retarded blizzard has to return to the old world in a lazy attempt to keep content.  They have so much room to put another type of Onyxia fight so they, redo onyxia?  That would be the last thing I would imagine them doing.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

paran0id42 said:


> Unconfirmed sources obviously.  Read it on my guilds forums.  They said next content patch (T10) is Arthas.
> 
> And hey, I am not saying nobody wanted stuff like Ony to be remade.  I think it is retarded blizzard has to return to the old world in a lazy attempt to keep content.  They have so much room to put another type of Onyxia fight so they, redo onyxia?  That would be the last thing I would imagine them doing.


I don't think it was "we're lazy lets redo old shit" and more of "people wanted some redone old instances so let's give them an updated ony for the anniversary for fun"

Of course it could be the former because blizzard has been lazy as hell recently.


----------



## paran0id42 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I don't think it was "we're lazy lets redo old shit" and more of "people wanted some redone old instances so let's give them an updated ony for the anniversary for fun"
> 
> Of course it could be the former because blizzard has been lazy as hell recently.



Oh yeah, its because its the anniversary huh.  Missed that, all I heard was Onyxia was being remade etc.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Damn and i still need to get to level 80.  Meh, game sucks anyways.  My 2 brothers are addicted to it and play it everyday. 

Also, god forbid there are any *shudders* furry guilds on wow


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Damn and i still need to get to level 80.  Meh, game sucks anyways.  My 2 brothers are addicted to it and play it everyday.
> 
> Also, god forbid there are any *shudders* furry guilds on wow


If there was I would gank them on sight. I love PvP servers <3


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> If there was I would gank them on sight. I love PvP servers <3



Of course.  What server do you play on?  Im on Onyxia (USA).  Just cause my IRL friend (gasp) plays on it.  Im out of time though.


----------



## paran0id42 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> If there was I would gank them on sight. I love PvP servers <3



Class/Faction/Server?


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Of course.  What server do you play on?  Im on Onyxia (USA).  Just cause my IRL friend (gasp) plays on it.  Im out of time though.


My old servers were carebear servers, windrunner on alliance and cenarius on horde. MY current server is stormreaver on horde. All my RL friends play there.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> My old servers were carebear servers, windrunner on alliance and cenarius on horde. MY current server is stormreaver on horde. All my RL friends play there.



Eh, if i ever buy the game again im probably gonna re-roll horde on a new server.  BTW im 75 human paladin


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Eh, if i ever buy the game again im probably gonna re-roll horde on a new server.  BTW im 75 human paladin


My current main is a 75 belf DK, I also have an 80 hy00man DK that I was goin to use as a main, but alliance are faggots, and my original main, a tauren shamtard, who I only got to like, 76.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool.  My Bro thinks DK's ruined the game CAUSE THEIR SOO OP BAAAAAWW.. Also, he plays everyday on shit instant 80 private servers and has a level 80 of like every class.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Cool.  My Bro thinks DK's ruined the game CAUSE THEIR SOO OP BAAAAAWW.. Also, he plays everyday on shit instant 80 private servers and has a level 80 of like every class.



lol, why a private server? The game is ezmoad enough already.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> lol, why a private server? The game is ezmoad enough already.



Yeah, but hes a dumbass and is way too stupid/lazy to level up.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Yeah, but hes a dumbass and is way too stupid/lazy to level up.


What a failure. 80 doesn't take very long anymore.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> What a failure. 80 doesn't take very long anymore.



Yeah, if i remember my 75 has about 3 days played.  Easymode.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Lota 'sperging going on in this thread...
> 
> Why are the new class ideas so far fetched? Its not like anything is physically stopping a tauren from becoming a paladin, or an undead from becoming a hunter (there is an undead hunter NPC in EPL anyways).




Tauren paladins = Well lessee...Explain what a Paladin is. Now do you think that a race based off of *native americans* fits this unless humans, blood elves, dwarves, and draenei decided to convert them? 

Undead Hunters = Well this is more to keep diversity in. Because back in Classic WoW...if Undead had hunters and night elves had mages, then there'd be nothing but elves and undead in between the shamans, paladins, and the occasional anomaly like Troll priest.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2009)

I demand Gnome Priests!

Even if this is not true, some of those race-class combos (as already pointed out by others) are just stupid, Bloodelf Warriors okay, but Tauren Paladins and Human/Undead Hunters?? Doesn't fit at all, I can't imagine how many Undead Hunters with undead wolves/bears from Felwood will run around... :3

Troll Warlocks seem to be more plausible than Troll Druids tho.
I hope they come to their minds and give them Warlocks.
But Nightelf Mages are a good idea imo. Need more casters! :3 Yes, I'm a Magic fan. I barely play melee classes.


Anyways, what's wrong with Alliance? Seems like everyone here plays Horde and hate the Alliance. I play both sides, I really don't care much what side I am, I have/had good friends on both sides  So why so much Alliance haet OMG WORGEN ON ALLIANCE SIDE WTFWTF
I heard Worgen won't have any magical classes :sadface:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 18, 2009)

^It's because they play horde. If you play horde, you have to hate alliance because the developers favour them.


Interestingly enough when I played alliance...all they did was complain about how easy the HORDE has it, how they're playing Easy mode, how the devs all like them, how the devs all play undead and blood elf, etc.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 18, 2009)

Tauren Paladins... not TOO hard to justify.  Plate armor?  They already wear that as warriors.  And the "An Injured Colleague" quest is meant to draw attention to the NPC conversation that hints at possible Light worship among Tauren sometime soon.  Combine those two, and you get a Paladin.

And where there is Light, there is always Shadow, meaning Tauren Priests, too.

And lorewise, for Undead hunters, the pet aspect might be a bit wierd, but other than that, no justification neccesary - there are already Undead Hunters.  Famous ones, too.

And while I agree on the Troll Warlock front, when you look at the Troll's Animal Gods, and previous troll encounters, we've already seen that the whole Shapeshifting part of Druidism would be no problem.  It's just a matter of how Trolls will make it officially as Druids.  Will they be allowed into the Cenarion Circle or something?  Or will it be their own sect, or something like that?

And don't worry, Worgen WILL have magical classes.  If they didn't, that'd leave them with Warrior, Rogue, maybe Hunter, and I suppose Death Knight counts.  Warlock is likely, as is Druid to balance out Ally/Horde druids with Trolls getting them.

The fact that both Horde and Ally claim that the other faction is favoured by devs is simple proof that both claims are baseless, and they're just looking for excuses to bitch about the faction they don't play as.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 18, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Damn and i still need to get to level 80. Meh, game sucks anyways. My 2 brothers are addicted to it and play it everyday.
> 
> Also, god forbid there are any *shudders* furry guilds on wow


 
I once saw a druid in a guild called "Yiffyiffyiffyiff" (however many letters a guild name can hold)

I then proceeded to gank him...


----------



## Asswings (Aug 18, 2009)

Troll druids just make me think of Bom'bay, that guy in Sei'jin village that turns you into various animals when you talk to him. (Along with other weird stuff, but still.)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 18, 2009)

I like how Blizzard just destroyed the stuff they build up on the RTS games.

And they're trying too much to be LotRish.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 18, 2009)

In response to some of you above: I play mostly Alliance, and I have also played Horde. Horde sucks, mostly because most servers are greater Alliance populated, finding groups, pvp, and other things become more difficult. Neither side has it easier in game mechanics.

Little tidbit:
Blizzcon's schedule features a World of Warcraft _Preview Panel_, sometime after the opening ceremony
http://www.blizzard.com/blizzcon/_images/schedule-lightbox-en-US.jpg


Blizzcon's map then features a World of Warcraft area, probably for demoing the new content.
http://www.blizzard.com/blizzcon/_images/floormap-lightbox-en-US.jpg

No denying that they will announce something, can't wait to be there.
It needs to be more like Thursday (when we leave) and less like Tuesday (today).


----------



## Sassy (Aug 18, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I like how Blizzard just destroyed the stuff they build up on the RTS games.
> 
> And they're trying too much to be LotRish.


It's their lore to do with as they please. Deal with it. Why do furries have to find drama in fucking EVERYTHING? Get over it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 18, 2009)

And understatement of the year. Congrats!

You see kids, this is why video games are not seriously considered as a media for storytelling! Also, you can't just copy LotR and make "Lord of the Rings for the Illiterate". Seriously, the lore reeks of it with having some of the 90's Extreme Kewl! stuff.


----------



## paran0id42 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Troll druids just make me think of Bom'bay, that guy in Sei'jin village that turns you into various animals when you talk to him. (Along with other weird stuff, but still.)



Hexing is a shaman trait, not a druid one.
However someone did bring up the amani troll gods and they're shapeshifting.  I dont think it is in relation to druids though...


----------



## paran0id42 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sassy said:


> It's their lore to do with as they please. Deal with it. Why do furries have to find drama in fucking EVERYTHING? Get over it.



*LIKE THE BIBLE RIGHT?*


----------



## Asswings (Aug 19, 2009)

paran0id42 said:


> Hexing is a shaman trait, not a druid one.
> However someone did bring up the amani troll gods and they're shapeshifting.  I dont think it is in relation to druids though...



-eyeroll- Well duh they aren't the same. He's just what comes to mind when you say Trolls + turning into animals. XD


----------



## Kelo (Aug 19, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Yeah, sure. He proved that he can lead a successful force (if we forget about Wrathgate, of course), but that was a force of just Orcs and wasn't even that serious. Yeah, they took out (or will take out once 3.3 comes out) the Scourge, but he's still a young, bull-headed, blood thirsty Orc who doesn't know what the fuck he's doing if he has the ENTIRE HORDE under his control. Thrall would not pick Garrosh, plain and simple. He would likely choose Saurfang, who is High Warlord anyway.



you need to learn the lore yourself, Saurfang is dead remember Arthas lol1shot that n00b it was the best part of WotLK.
Saurfang: RAWR SAURFANG CLEAVE AZEROTH AND OUTLANDS
Arthas: lol n00b *pimp slap with frostmourne* ...next?


ANYWAY: I been wanting to play Worgen since PreBC and I never thought it would actually happen, I could care less what Blizzard does with this game now they gave me Worgen so I forever love them!!!


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 19, 2009)

Kelo said:


> you need to learn the lore yourself, Saurfang is dead remember Arthas lol1shot that n00b it was the best part of WotLK.
> Saurfang: RAWR SAURFANG CLEAVE AZEROTH AND OUTLANDS
> Arthas: lol n00b *pimp slap with frostmourne* ...next?
> 
> ...



Just keep in mind it was Saurfang's KID that bit it, not Saurfang himself.  What confuses me is the people who thought that was Garrosh in that video.  The hell?


----------



## Rifter (Aug 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And understatement of the year. Congrats!
> 
> You see kids, this is why video games are not seriously considered as a media for storytelling! Also, you can't just copy LotR and make "Lord of the Rings for the Illiterate". Seriously, the lore reeks of it with having some of the 90's Extreme Kewl! stuff.



So I have this idea for a great movie. It's about two gnomes who find a bracelet of power and have to take to the burning steppes and cast it into the cauldron. They form the brotherhood of the bracelet. Along the way they're trailed by a murloc named gottum who's obsessed with the bracelet and nine bracelet boogeymen. It could be a three parter called "Ruler of the Bracelet". The first part would be called "The Brotherhood of the Braclet" followed by "A Couple of Towers" with a climatic ending called "Hey, the King's Back."

also you're totally going to change your tune when they roll out playable worgen


----------



## Elessara (Aug 19, 2009)

Rifter said:


> So I have this idea for a great movie. It's about two gnomes who find a bracelet of power and have to take to the burning steppes and cast it into the cauldron. They form the brotherhood of the bracelet. Along the way they're trailed by a murloc named gottum who's obsessed with the bracelet and nine bracelet boogeymen. It could be a three parter called "Ruler of the Bracelet". The first part would be called "The Brotherhood of the Braclet" followed by "A Couple of Towers" with a climatic ending called "Hey, the King's Back."
> 
> also you're totally going to change your tune when they roll out playable worgen


 
I don't play humans but I do love that /silly! 
I "lol" every time I hear it! XD


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 19, 2009)

Rifter said:


> So I have this idea for a great movie. It's about two gnomes who find a bracelet of power and have to take to the burning steppes and cast it into the cauldron. They form the brotherhood of the bracelet. Along the way they're trailed by a murloc named gottum who's obsessed with the bracelet and nine bracelet boogeymen. It could be a three parter called "Ruler of the Bracelet". The first part would be called "The Brotherhood of the Braclet" followed by "A Couple of Towers" with a climatic ending called "Hey, the King's Back."
> 
> also you're totally going to change your tune when they roll out playable worgen



Most furs play horde for "Specific" reasons, not just because of the Tauren race, just like any other average Joe who plays Horde.

I'd be tempted to try playing a Worgen, but then again, I can't level any Alliance character past 14, so I delete them.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 19, 2009)

Kelo said:


> you need to learn the lore yourself, Saurfang is dead remember Arthas lol1shot that n00b it was the best part of WotLK.



Um no. That was Saurfang's son that was killed.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 19, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Um no. That was Saurfang's son that was killed.



Saurfang the Younger if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 19, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Saurfang the Younger if I am not mistaken.



That would be his son, yes.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 21, 2009)

So is there a speculated or confirmed list of classes for the new races?


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 21, 2009)

The only widely agreed-on class I'm aware of is Worgen Druids.  But I think it's safe to say both will get Warriors too >_>


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 21, 2009)

Are worgen shaman a possibility? If so I might faction transfer my old main.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 21, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Are worgen shaman a possibility? If so I might faction transfer my old main.



This.

If the current lore changes go through (namely, Garrosh becoming leader, killing Cairne, then declaring war on the Alliance), I'll want to switch to Alliance.

Goddamn, I cannot believe I just typed the words "I'll want to switch to Alliance."


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 21, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> This.
> 
> If the current lore changes go through (namely, Garrosh becoming leader, killing Cairne, then declaring war on the Alliance), I'll want to switch to Alliance.
> 
> Goddamn, I cannot believe I just typed the words "I'll want to switch to Alliance."


Or you could be a pro and you and ticon could come to my server, filled with epic lulz.

I'd at least make a worgen my main too if all my RL friends would come with me, but they probably won't.

Also, it seems like they are trying to slowly turn the horde back into the bloodthirsty assholes they used to be.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 21, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Or you could be a pro and you and ticon could come to my server, filled with epic lulz.
> 
> I'd at least make a worgen my main too if all my RL friends would come with me, but they probably won't.
> 
> Also, it seems like they are trying to slowly turn the horde back into the bloodthirsty assholes they used to be.



Okay, if Worgen really do become a playable race, I'll make an alt on your server and we'll run around and be fucktarded furfags. 8D


But I'm not switching my main. :C Not after all the trouble I went through to learn how to do the frickin' Troll accent and getting into Jagged Fang and all that.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And understatement of the year. Congrats!
> 
> You see kids, this is why video games are not seriously considered as a media for storytelling! Also, you can't just copy LotR and make "Lord of the Rings for the Illiterate". Seriously, the lore reeks of it with having some of the 90's Extreme Kewl! stuff.



Considering nearly every fantasy setting out there is called a "Lord of the rings" ripoff.....


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 21, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Or you could be a pro and you and ticon could come to my server, filled with epic lulz.
> 
> I'd at least make a worgen my main too if all my RL friends would come with me, but they probably won't.
> 
> Also, it seems like they are trying to slowly turn the horde back into the bloodthirsty assholes they used to be.



Which will cause a nice influx. 

Damn, I loved raiding Alliance cities. We'd stay in Stormwind for hours before the GMS said GTFO and rerolled the server.

But with the influx, it's going to make certain things difficult.


----------



## Piccard (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/media/?autoplay=true#video

This new expansion is gearing up to be awesome!


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 21, 2009)

Piccard said:


> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/media/?autoplay=true#video
> 
> This new expansion is gearing up to be awesome!



I'd probably try to play a Worgen, but I have a habit of not leveling any Alliance character pass the Teens and deleting it.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 21, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'd probably try to play a Worgen, but I have a habit of not leveling any Alliance character pass the Teens and deleting it.


 
Ah, that's the same problem I have but with the horde....


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 21, 2009)

Piccard said:


> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/media/?autoplay=true#video
> 
> This new expansion is gearing up to be awesome!



Awesome! It has finally been announced!

But what pisses me off is that Blizzard never leaked a Cataclysm Alpha/Beta client yet. Like, I remember Blizzard leaking WoTLKs Alpha client many months before it was even announced!

I know this, I remember playing WoTLK way before it was even announced. It was so awesome!


----------



## TehSean (Aug 21, 2009)

More content for uncreative artists to draw porn of!


----------



## Yusufu (Aug 21, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> This.
> 
> If the current lore changes go through (namely, Garrosh becoming leader, killing Cairne, then declaring war on the Alliance), I'll want to switch to Alliance.
> 
> Goddamn, I cannot believe I just typed the words "I'll want to switch to Alliance."


Ya me to sadly TT_TT... but worgen look so cool!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 21, 2009)

The only thing I can think about is how placing the wolf race with the Alliance is going to further destroy what little number of players the Horde tends to have compared to the Alliance. It makes me rage. They did not think this out. As for a Goblin race? They could have done better, way better.

As for the new area design, and how the world is pretty much going to be ripped apart...I love it. I love the idea. I love how now my Druid's flying is going to be more useful now that I can fly the main places. That also introduces a new raid thing dealing with incoming flying raiders which ought to be interesting.

But the Worgen...what the hell is wrong with you Blizzard? Can't you see this is going to further unbalance the two sides?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> The only thing I can think about is how placing the wolf race with the Alliance is going to further destroy what little number of players the Horde tends to have compared to the Alliance. It makes me rage. They did not think this out. As for a Goblin race? They could have done better, way better.
> 
> As for the new area design, and how the world is pretty much going to be ripped apart...I love it. I love the idea. I love how now my Druid's flying is going to be more useful now that I can fly the main places. That also introduces a new raid thing dealing with incoming flying raiders which ought to be interesting.
> 
> But the Worgen...what the hell is wrong with you Blizzard? Can't you see this is going to further unbalance the two sides?




Money is Srs business to Blizz.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 21, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Money is Srs business to Blizz.



They'd get money regardless of which side they place it on. Playing Horde is only going to get even harder. I'm not switching though. Screw the Alliance.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> The only thing I can think about is how placing the wolf race with the Alliance is going to further destroy what little number of players the Horde tends to have compared to the Alliance. It makes me rage. They did not think this out. As for a Goblin race? They could have done better, way better.
> 
> As for the new area design, and how the world is pretty much going to be ripped apart...I love it. I love the idea. I love how now my Druid's flying is going to be more useful now that I can fly the main places. That also introduces a new raid thing dealing with incoming flying raiders which ought to be interesting.
> 
> But the Worgen...what the hell is wrong with you Blizzard? Can't you see this is going to further unbalance the two sides?


Who knows? Maybe Goblins will get more love than Worgen.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 21, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Who knows? Maybe Goblins will get more love than Worgen.



From what I have heard, most people from the BBC era wanted playable goblins for the Burning crusade expansion but instead recieved Blood Elves. Alliance players were complaining about it for awhile.

Oh, I can imagine the RP servers on the Alliance side. Half Vampire/Werewolf characters in Pornshire.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 21, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> But what pisses me off is that Blizzard never leaked a Cataclysm Alpha/Beta client yet. Like, I remember Blizzard leaking WoTLKs Alpha client many months before it was even announced!



You do realize that leaks aren't intentional... right? How can you be pissed at Blizzard as a company because they didn't accidentally leak information? Also, there is no reason to leak the client, people at Blizzcon get to play both of the starting zones _right this moment._



> As for a Goblin race?



At first when I saw the goblins in the trailer, I thought "ehhh." Then I saw them in armor and said "HOLY SHIT I'M ROLLING ONE".



> Oh, I can imagine the RP servers on the Alliance side. Half Vampire/Werewolf characters in Pornshire.



Don't remind me.

Also, as Metzen said at the Preview panel, _every old world zone except Westfall is getting redone._

*FUCKING

AWESOME*


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 21, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You do realize that leaks aren't intentional... right?



I know, I know.

But it was really cool how blizzard leaked the hell out of WoTLK before it came out, right 



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> How can you be pissed at Blizzard as a company because they didn't accidentally leak information?



Not really pissed, just frustrated, I was expecting an alpha client release by now.



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> \Also, there is no reason to leak the client, people at Blizzcon get to play both of the starting zones _right this moment._



What?

But I want to play Cataclysm now!

*Throws fit, with a hint of jealousy to those playing on the starting zone*


----------



## Asswings (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll need to learn how to turn off the local defense channel with the HUGE influx of alliance worgen players coming. 


THE CROSSROADS IS UNDER ATTACK.
THE CROSSROADS IS UNDER ATTACK.
THE CROSSROADS IS UNDER ATTACK.
THE CROSSROADS IS UNDER ATTACK.
THE CROSSROADS IS UNDER ATTACK.
THE CROSSROADS IS UNDER ATTACK.
THE CROSSROADS IS UNDER ATTACK.
THE CROSSROADS IS UNDER ATTACK.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 21, 2009)

For those that haven't noticed yet, by the way, the official website is up:

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/

Enjoy the trailer. I almost came.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 21, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I'll need to learn how to turn off the local defense channel with the HUGE influx of alliance worgen players coming.
> 
> 
> THE CROSSROADS IS UNDER ATTACK.
> ...


I remember the times where there were no realmpools for PvP.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 21, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> For those that haven't noticed yet, by the way, the official website is up:
> 
> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/
> 
> Enjoy the trailer. I almost came.




I admit I cheered aloud when it showed the barrens ripped in half. >.>

Did you get that screenshot, btw? XD


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 21, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I'll need to learn how to turn off the local defense channel with the HUGE influx of alliance worgen players coming.
> 
> 
> THE CROSSROADS IS UNDER ATTACK.
> ...



/leave <channel number>



> Did you get that screenshot, btw? XD



No, but it was great.
[Owachi]: oh shit oh shit here it comes metzen is on stage
[Owachi]: TRAILER IS STARTING
[Owachi]: IT'S EMERALD DREAM
[Owachi]: FUCK YOU GUYS HAHA
Queue many pissed off people.
[Owachi]: just kidding it's cataclysm
[Everyone]: FUCKER


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 21, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I'll need to learn how to turn off the local defense channel with the HUGE influx of alliance worgen players coming.
> 
> 
> THE CROSSROADS IS UNDER ATTACK.
> ...


 
They always talk about Chuck Noris also.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 21, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> They always talk about Chuck Noris also.



Oh Google, don't remind me of that hell that is Crossroads and it's infatuation with Chuck Norris jokes.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh Google, don't remind me of that hell that is Crossroads and it's infatuation with Chuck Norris jokes.



.....I've only heard one Chuck Norris joke EVER in Barren's general chat. :/
And that was only to try to change the conversation from people bitching out some Belves  that were hanging out there.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 21, 2009)

Ticon said:


> .....I've only heard one Chuck Norris joke EVER in Barren's general chat. :/
> And that was only to try to change the conversation from people bitching out some Belves  that were hanging out there.



You lucky bastard you.

I've been in there multiple times only for the chat to be hours upon hours of "Chuck Norris"....


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh Google, don't remind me of that hell that is Crossroads and it's infatuation with Chuck Norris jokes.



I'm so glad I leveled horde on one of the dozens of Wasteland EST PvP servers. 

I was once literally the only person in The Barrens. On a Saturday. In March.

And no, this wasn't in Burning Crusade.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 21, 2009)

The second this is out and my Private Server patches up too include it, Female Worgen Mage. I'm rather glad their Alliance but it wouldn't have mattered ether way.


----------



## Rifter (Aug 21, 2009)

And some of you people doubted me.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 22, 2009)

Takoto said:


> Private Server





lmao.

Cough up the 15$ a month or stfu.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 22, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> lmao.
> 
> Cough up the 15$ a month or stfu.



Nevar!!!


----------



## Takoto (Aug 22, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> lmao.
> 
> Cough up the 15$ a month or stfu.



I'm too poor, and don't have a credit card. And the private server I play on is really nice... well, apart from the fact the Horde out number the Alliance, and whenever I'm in Stormwing or Elwyn Forest, the chatbox is filled with "Goldshire is Under Attack!".

And in a few days I might be made an admin/mod, gotta have an interview on ventrillo tomorrow/today.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 22, 2009)

So are is there a collection of the different skin colors/hairstyles for the new races leaked from blizzcon since apparently people can play the starting zones?


----------



## Takoto (Aug 22, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Nevar!!!



Assuming you're not joking and you actually play on a private server, which one do you play on? o:


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 22, 2009)

Takoto said:


> Assuming you're not joking and you actually play on a private server, which one do you play on? o:



WoWbeez, a very popular and fun server, it has 8 realms


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 22, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Considering nearly every fantasy setting out there is called a "Lord of the rings" ripoff.....



Depends.


----------



## Kelo (Aug 22, 2009)

dunno about anyone else here but if you would like to come over to Scilla US I am getting a lot of the furs I know who plan on rerolling worgen there


----------



## Attaman (Aug 22, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> As for a Goblin race? They could have done better, way better.


 Hey, it's one of the few things making me consider playing WoW.  Couldn't care less about the Worgen addition.


----------



## Rifter (Aug 22, 2009)

Kelo said:


> dunno about anyone else here but if you would like to come over to Scilla US I am getting a lot of the furs I know who plan on rerolling worgen there



Probably a little early for this. I figure we have until spring of next year at the very least.


----------



## Radruler (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey guys, posting from blizzcon,  I have some news to contribute to the thread.

Dungeons and Raids panel was a couple hours ago, the devs there listed H Shadowfang Keep and H Deadmines for revivals, 4 raids, and 7 (i think, not sure on the number) dungeons, one or two of which were 85.  Videos of everything, talked about the dev process, kinda cool.  Not Cataclysm, but ended on 3.3 Icecrown Citadel previews and 3.x cross-realm lfg.

Class/Systems/formerly known as PvP panel had GC primarily explaining the new mechanic changes and additions, highlights: Guild levels and talent tree (expected cap per week of progress), Guild achievements (75% of attendance, grants ach for guild), and some other stuff which i cant remember right now.  Path of the Titans is like Glyphs+, unlocked by patches (ex. 4.3.2: you can now get rank 5), and you "follow" a Titan (6 listed, said there will be like 3 or 4 at launch), increase in rank gets better traits, these use old glyph icons and current glyphs have the spell icon instead.  Also, talent trees will  be revamped, moving away from things like "gives +x crit, and does something cool to Charge", removing the +stat and now you have "tree bonuses", which have 3 stats: 1st is a basic stat (tank, dps, heal) bonus, 2nd is a hit/crit/etc secondary for the tree, 3rd is Mastery(at 51pts), which some items will have +Mastery, which gets replaced by the Mastery skill, for an ex Muti rogue will have +poison damage (these are GC's examples)

Bnet panel which was actually an sc2 panel yesterday talked about incorporating multi-game achievements and friends lists, using a "real ID" to refer to your friends between games (customizable handles, eg your friends handle is blahblahblah but you know him as Chris), which also had a wow mockup of new friends list showing what game they were playing.

Sorry if this is a bit thread changing and technical, was on the WoW:C demo and some furries were there (yeah like everyone rolled worgen) which reminded me to drop by these forums, hope this is a bit of insight into the changes.  Will prolly edit later, missing the class panel now, and gonna head to sc2 tools / ozzy concert later.  Be back at 11pst~  Edit:  Not much to add.  Talking to Dustin Browder was awesome, but thats pertaining to sc2 and little to wow.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

Doesn't  Cairne have reincarnation so I don't see how the noobie new Orc Chief can pwnsauce him.

Honestly this new expansion could also be the start of WC4 the strategy game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 22, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Doesn't  Cairne have reincarnation so I don't see how the noobie new Orc Chief can pwnsauce him.




It's called a "Plot related death". Didn't Bronzebeard have a resurrection shrine in Warcraft 3? Didn't they have a zillion and a half recovery items when Liane was burned at the stake? Didn't Denim have a priest with resurrection by the time his dad died in his hands? 

"Quick! Resurrect him!"
*doesn't work*
"...GREATER HEAL!"
*doesn't work*
"REBIRTH!"
*doesn't work*


----------



## Nezumi7 (Aug 22, 2009)

Oooh... other WoWfans... ^_^

I have to admit, I'm eagerly anticipating the whole Cataclysm expansion. Alternate leveling abilities, new combinations, new lore, and the fact that the existing content is being reworked while still adding new content. I am a happy Nezu ^_^

*However*.

The one thing I am disappointed about is Worgen.

Don't get me wrong. I absolutely have every intention of rolling one... somewhere when the expansion hits. And it might actually have a good chance of competing with my mains ^_^

But... on the servers I play on... the alliance are... kind of... uh...

Well, I'll leave it your imagination. I'll just say that being 'Horde-core' isn't the only reason I have *NO* alliance alts anywhere ;p

And it's upsetting that a cool race is going to a side I have virtually no experience with.

Looks like this'll have to change...

Any good alliance servers out there by chance? Of the like... ten I've traveled through, all of them seem the same. I just can't click with them. Hopefully I'm just looking in the wrong places ;p


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 22, 2009)

Nezumi7 said:


> Any good alliance servers out there by chance?



No.


----------



## Kelo (Aug 22, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No.



yes, Scilla US has 2 world ranked alliance PvE guilds Casual and Whar Lewts Plz Halp plus at least 5 more who can full clear all current content with most hardmodes. As for PvP we win 90% of all wintergrasps, it is a PvP server and horde are usualy vastly outnumbered in every situation.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 22, 2009)

Kelo said:


> yes, Scilla US has 2 world ranked alliance PvE guilds Casual and Whar Lewts Plz Halp plus at least 5 more who can full clear all current content with most hardmodes. As for PvP we win 90% of all wintergrasps, it is a PvP server and horde are usualy vastly outnumbered in every situation.



The guy I quoted didn't say anything about raiding. Having a good guild is fine, but it being full of douchebags sucks.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Aug 22, 2009)

Indeed. While teh raidz0rz are indeed fun, having a full time job seems to inhibit that greatly ;p

Mostly I would just to find a nice place where I can just chill and have fun and not have an overwhelming amount of asshat-ery come at me from every direction (some is expected -- it *IS* WoW after all).

Of course the way I'm posting this seems like I'm some kind of hopeless loser trying to find people to talk to in a game. (Which isn't exactly far off ^_^')

But yeah, still looking. Since you can't get a feel for a side without at least investing a few levels into a toon before deciding that continuing any further is an exercise in masochism, I still have *quite* a few more realms to check XD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 23, 2009)

So I'm hearing that there are furries that are delusional to think that the Worgen are added for furries. Is this true?


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 23, 2009)

So I decided after seeing Worgen's animations to screw them because their animations are shitty and I won't have to sell out to 12 year old land.

Also, I'm picking my old main up, I put too damn much work into him to just drop him.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 23, 2009)

Spoilers n shit:

Well Blizzcon is over. I missed a lot of details from the panels but I played the Cataclysm demo many many times. (I wanted my free poster dammit, never got it!) The worgen are very well animated and everything. There's still things to come, the demo didn't have much. The goblins are also nice. You'd start at lv6 in either starting zone, go through a chain of quests, and it would end. From the 20 minutes they allowed you to play, finishing the worgen area was impossible, but I was in the last group of people playing and got to play extra before they had to shut down the computers. During the quests you're fighting Forsaken until the cataclysm happens, then you go around saving and evacuating people. The paths out of this area where blocked by closed gates. This area has some great new buildings and models being using. Actual dog models, mastiffs, and fox NPCs are also running around.
The goblin zone was shorter and I could finish it with time to spare. The goblin quests involve saving some people and getting supplies on this island, and you eventually meet up with some orcs and save Thrall from an Alliance ship. At the end you rocket into the next island where the NPC says thanks for playing and further exploration is blocked by invisible walls. There's some cool plant monsters, and the island looks really nice, but has some more older models as well, hopefully only placeholders.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 23, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Spoilers n shit:
> 
> Well Blizzcon is over. I missed a lot of details from the panels but I played the Cataclysm demo many many times. (I wanted my free poster dammit, never got it!) The worgen are very well animated and everything. There's still things to come, the demo didn't have much. The goblins are also nice. You'd start at lv6 in either starting zone, go through a chain of quests, and it would end. From the 20 minutes they allowed you to play, finishing the worgen area was impossible, but I was in the last group of people playing and got to play extra before they had to shut down the computers. During the quests you're fighting Forsaken until the cataclysm happens, then you go around saving and evacuating people. The paths out of this area where blocked by closed gates. This area has some great new buildings and models being using. Actual dog models, mastiffs, and fox NPCs are also running around.
> The goblin zone was shorter and I could finish it with time to spare. The goblin quests involve saving some people and getting supplies on this island, and you eventually meet up with some orcs and save Thrall from an Alliance ship. At the end you rocket into the next island where the NPC says thanks for playing and further exploration is blocked by invisible walls. There's some cool plant monsters, and the island looks really nice, but has some more older models as well, hopefully only placeholders.



I did not think the worgen had good animations.

The transformation was cool and flashy, but unneeded, like the whole human form itself. Their walking animation is goofy as hell and looks like you are about to trip over your oddly proportioned legs. I guess their combat animations were nice... but nothing unique.


----------



## Radruler (Aug 23, 2009)

Imo, animations were actually pretty good, the transform wasnt all that but hey, it was better than the typical druid formchange.  They just kept in line with the existing worgen animations, might be better with a redesign for players though.  Combat was smooth and in general it looked good, we will see how certain animations work out later and how high end armor looks on them. :3

To whoever mentioned transferring to Scilla, I just talked to a couple people from there, sounds like a pretty good server.  Pugging hardmodes is always fun 



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So I'm hearing that there are furries that are delusional to think that the Worgen are added for furries. Is this true?


Meh.  Its a cool idea in general, I bet if you ask random people most will think of werewolves as badass, not really qualifying as furry, but those who will actually have a worgen main / care how their worgen look like / are attached to the character could fall under the furry umbrella.  Wouldnt doubt some furries had a hand in the dev team, but they weren't added for us.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 23, 2009)

Short question:
Can you remain in Worgen-form at any time or are you forced to switch back to your Human-form after the combat?

Edit: nvm, I found out you can switch between both forms when you're out of combat. Well, it wouldn't make much sense if you were transforming into a Worgen only to fight and the rest of the time you're Human.


----------



## Rifter (Aug 23, 2009)

If there are any truly wonky animations I have faith that Blizzard'll clean them up in the year or so we have 'til launch. I wouldn't sweat that just yet.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

So when do you think they'll be adding in "vampires".


----------



## Nezumi7 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just saw the animations... yeah, the whole 'transformation' bit seems a bit wacky. I don't mind the walking animations so much, and I can simply avoid the silly looking transformation by not bothering to go back to being human ;p

Also, didn't they already add vampire-like creatures? Blood elves?


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

Nezumi7 said:


> Just saw the animations... yeah, the whole 'transformation' bit seems a bit wacky. I don't mind the walking animations so much, and I can simply avoid the silly looking transformation by not bothering to go back to being human ;p
> 
> Also, didn't they already add vampire-like creatures? Blood elves?


They just are addicted to magic.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 23, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> So when do you think they'll be adding in "vampires".



Please god, no vampires.

I play on an RP server.

That would be HORRIBLE. D:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 23, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> So when do you think they'll be adding in "vampires".



Considering that there are already vampiric races in the world of warcraft universe, and most of them are *ahem* WITH THE ****ING BURNING LEGION....never?

I thought they were called the "Nazrethim" or something.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wait... not blood elves (similar design, but couldn't remember the *official name*).

The Darkfallen? Those crazy vampiric blood elves in the various dungeons and stuff? A lot of them have blood related abilities, so they could probably be grouped up in that class.

They are grouped with the Scourge, so it could be apt. >_>


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 23, 2009)

What the worgen need is an on-all-fours animation, at least for their sprinting ability. The other animations like jumping, standing idle, sniffing around, ears perked and stuff like that looks amazing.

One little tidbit is that you could not create any females in the demo. There were some female goblin and human NPCs but that is it.

Also this little easter egg from the WoW Cataclysm site, I loled:


----------



## Y.I.H.F.F (Aug 23, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> They always talk about Chuck Noris also.



Oldfag is old.  I remember barrens chat.  Its dead now.


----------



## Y.I.H.F.F (Aug 23, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> WoWbeez, a very popular and fun server, it has 8 realms



FUCKING WOWBEEZ????? *pukes a little*  thats the SHITTIEST PS IN THE WORLD!  god i lost faith in humanity!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 23, 2009)

You can't just make a race and expect a whole backstory...

Oh wait, this is WoW. LotR for the illiterate.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> hurr i suck at playing rpgs



cool story bro


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 23, 2009)

This isn't more about playing RPGs but more about the setting and lore.

Seriously, WoW is said to be "having the best lore in gaming", but so far all it did was flip flop on an already established better story (WC3) while trying to be all Tolkein-ish and "EXTREME!!11!1!11!!" at the same time.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> WoW is said to be "having the best lore in gaming"



No it isn't. Anyone who says that is retarded.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 23, 2009)

Damn us furries >: (

We are beginning to rule 34 worgens already!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2688538/


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm still hoping for WC4 to come out >.=.>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 23, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No it isn't. Anyone who says that is retarded.



That's more than half of the WoW players and nearly every gaming site then.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That's more than half of the WoW players and nearly every gaming site then.


It's the same concept of people saying all FF after 7, including 7 are original and soooo different and awesome.

On the side note, Your the first Bara Furry I seen o.=.o.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That's more than half of the WoW players and nearly every gaming site then.



Go away you creepy sonovabitch, nobody cares about your I HATE WoW nerdrage.

Go jack off to more unnaturally and horrificly buff animals.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Go away you creepy sonovabitch, nobody cares about your I HATE WoW nerdrage.
> 
> Go jack off to more unnaturally and horrificly buff animals.



Pretty sure he was talking only about how people think the lore is awesome.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 24, 2009)

My main gripe is how people can't seem to be able to actually complain about stuff like this to the corporate people.

Compare TF2 players - they actually interact with Valve. Then again, Valve, the non-Turtle Cove division, is awesome.

Same thing with comic books - the readers know they read crap or when the CEOs are crapping the already established continuity. Granted there are some people who aren't willing to bulge (Joe Q. and his masterpiece that is One More Day), but there are those that worked (ignore Countdown FTW).



Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> It's the same concept of people saying all FF after 7, including 7 are original and soooo different and awesome.
> 
> On the side note, Your the first Bara Furry I seen o.=.o.



Eh FF was never that great. The only FF to ever reach that status is Tactics, and even still it has some slip-slop.

And you should really go around FA. So many bara furs. Hell, kemono, or furry artstyle by Japanese, is pretty much related to bara. And speaking of bara, lol Shiron buff.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Go away you creepy sonovabitch, nobody cares about your I HATE WoW nerdrage.
> 
> Go jack off to more unnaturally and horrificly buff animals.


 
Wow, That's so mature of you.


Congrats, Dumbshit.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> My main gripe is how people can't seem to be able to actually complain about stuff like this to the corporate people.



It isn't that they can't, it's that they don't. All Blizzard gives a shit about is money, and rightly so. WoW fucking prints ~180 MILLION a month. How do you think you'll get Blizzard to listen to the players? They need to stop giving their money to them.

But they don't.

The players will bitch and moan all day long, but won't do anything about it. Their loss. I like the new expansion, and I gave up on the lore back when the Draenei came in on a goddamn spaceship.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 24, 2009)

"Hunters will no longer use mana. They will use focus instead"
~Does a happy dance

"Warlocks soul shards will no longer take up bag space"
~Does a happy dance
"Warlocks will now be limited to 3 shards and you no longer use shards outside of combat. There will only be one (in combat) spell that requires soul shards and when it is used it will make any spell you cast after it act differently (Ex: fear will be an insta cast after you use said spell)"
~Wait, what? Not sure if I like how this sounds yet... (Although an insta fear does sounds NICE... lol)

Also...
Mana per five,
Attack power,
Spell power, (If I remember correctly)
...GONE...
~Wimper... although, this will be interesting to see in action, as it will make it a whole lot easier when deciding if a piece of gear is really a decent upgrade or not.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Aug 24, 2009)

Indeed. Streamlining stats and making it a bit easier for itemization SEEMS okay, but...

In a way, they're kind of dumbing down the game a bit again. Granted, consolidating stats and abilities into just a few types does make it easier to plan ahead for stats, but, it seems that it's starting toward the trend of making the game OVERLY easy.

Of course, I could just be reading too much into this and hopefully it'll play out a lot better than it sounds.

Also the warlock change seems kind of cool. It'll be nice to have a fifth bag to carry stuff in. Curious about the total changes, but it doesn't look like we'll be getting anymore information for a while.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 24, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> It isn't that they can't, it's that they don't. All Blizzard gives a shit about is money, and rightly so. WoW fucking prints ~180 MILLION a month. How do you think you'll get Blizzard to listen to the players? They need to stop giving their money to them.
> 
> But they don't.
> 
> The players will bitch and moan all day long, but won't do anything about it. Their loss. I like the new expansion, and I gave up on the lore back when the Draenei came in on a goddamn spaceship.



And it pretty much tells the fanbase in general.

Also reflects the L4D fanbase.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eh FF was never that great. The only FF to ever reach that status is Tactics, and even still it has some slip-slop.
> 
> And you should really go around FA. So many bara furs. Hell, kemono, or furry artstyle by Japanese, is pretty much related to bara. And speaking of bara, lol Shiron buff.



Actually my favorite game of the series is Tactics ._.

Also I may be into bara but I'm not a shiron buff >XD, just a theorize character based off of those dragon designs. More chubby then buff if you ask me o.=.o.

Back on topic, anybody rushing to sell off all of their crap at high prices before it becomes completely worthless and outdated in the new expansion?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 24, 2009)

Nezumi7 said:


> Indeed. Streamlining stats and making it a bit easier for itemization SEEMS okay, but...
> 
> In a way, they're kind of dumbing down the game a bit again. Granted, consolidating stats and abilities into just a few types does make it easier to plan ahead for stats, but, it seems that it's starting toward the trend of making the game OVERLY easy.



You haven't heard about the reforging armor/weapons, have you? It may _seem_ like they're dumbing it down, but what they're really doing is fixing all the "BOO HOO MY CLASS ISN'T ITEMIZED CORRECTLY SO IT SUCKS BUFF ME BLIZ QQ" complaints.

Also, it doesn't matter. Like 99% of serious endgame raiders use a simulator or spreadsheet anyway. To quote Ghostcrawler, "What we were finding is that in many cases things had just become so complicated that players were not making intelligent decisions based on how various stats benefited them. Instead players would pull up a BiS list, or plug the item into a spreadsheet. If the answer was "upgrade" they equipped the item. We could pretty much just give the items a name and art and make all the stats not displayed."


----------



## Nezumi7 (Aug 24, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Also, it doesn't matter. Like 99% of serious endgame raiders use a simulator or spreadsheet anyway. To quote Ghostcrawler, "What we were finding is that in many cases things had just become so complicated that players were not making intelligent decisions based on how various stats benefited them. Instead players would pull up a BiS list, or plug the item into a spreadsheet. If the answer was "upgrade" they equipped the item. We could pretty much just give the items a name and art and make all the stats not displayed."



Really? That's a tad... distressing. While I'm not an endgame raider anymore I've never been that fanatic about that sort of thing. I had my own build that I used, and gave some leeway in case we needed something with more of one stat or more of another just for the sake of survival. My old guild used to give me crap that I wasn't topping the charts on healing for some reason. What they didn't realize is that where some people had to stop I was able to keep going and going and... you get the idea. (Of course, this was back when mp5/regen was a bit overpowered). However, alas, since I wouldn't conform to cookie cutter standards they dropped me. Oh well.

I mean, hey, if they have fun with that sort of thing, rock on. That's the entire point of the game, right? ^^


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm a little worried with the additional complications they are adding with this Path of Titans stuff.
Having personally talked to a few of the developers this weekend I have faith they will make the right decisions in the end.


----------



## virus (Aug 24, 2009)

WoW is officially shit now. They've just removed all logic from the game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And it pretty much tells the fanbase in general.
> 
> Also reflects the L4D fanbase.




The L4D fanbase? That's just about *EVERY* fanbase out there.

"WHAAAAAA IT'S THE SAME NOW IT SUCKS!"
"WHAAAAAA THEY CHANGED IT NOW IT SUCKS!"
"BAAAAAAWWWWW THEY DIDN'T MAKE IT EXACTLY HOW I'D HAVE WANTED IT!"
"WAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWW THEY'RE TRYING TO GET MORE FANS!!!!"


----------



## Attaman (Aug 24, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You haven't heard about the reforging armor/weapons, have you? It may _seem_ like they're dumbing it down, but what they're really doing is fixing all the "BOO HOO MY CLASS ISN'T ITEMIZED CORRECTLY SO IT SUCKS BUFF ME BLIZ QQ" complaints.


  So it's not that they're dumbing things down, it's that they're making every class good.

Why does this sound familiar?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> So it's not that they're dumbing things down, it's that they're making every class good.
> 
> Why does this sound familiar?



BURN IT!! BURN IT!!!


----------



## paran0id42 (Aug 24, 2009)

Can someone link me to a well monitored PRE-BC WoW Private server?


----------



## DragonRift (Aug 24, 2009)

I just think it's hilarious how back in 2006, players were pissing and moaning about how mundane and repetitive everything was getting.  Even after Outland and Northrend opened, there was still whining about how making new characters is boring as hell, and how none of the players hang out in the old areas anymore.

So now they're giving these people what they want by actually trying to present a fresher experience with altering Azeroth, and NOW we have people crying that they "destroyed" the game.

You're never going to make everyone happy.  Let these people cancel their accounts (even though most won't since many claims are all talk and no action), because no one will bat an eyelash.  I know quite a few folks who did cancel over a year ago because they were bored with the game... and now they're considering making a return because of all the new changes.

Then again.... it's a video game.  Quit acting like it's some sort of fucking lifeline.  *WoW* is Blizzard's sandbox, and they can do whatever they want to it.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 25, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> I just think it's hilarious how back in 2006, players were pissing and moaning about how mundane and repetitive everything was getting.  Even after Outland and Northrend opened, there was still whining about how making new characters is boring as hell, and how none of the players hang out in the old areas anymore.
> 
> So now they're giving these people what they want by actually trying to present a fresher experience with altering Azeroth, and NOW we have people crying that they "destroyed" the game.


The game is far from being destroyed. Except from, well, destroyed from Deathwing's intervention, heh. The are making the game more enjoyable and easier to level which will appeal to more people. I remember questing for hours and hours until they kept changing the leveling curve again and again with the release of BC and WotLK. The first time playing the game and leveling is fine, but I know for many people that leveling is what turns them off from the game. Just because leveling took less time it was still a hassle it seemed in older areas. They're giving all the quests and nice clean up throughout the game. Sure, some old things will never return, but they were probably not that important in the first place. Most of the developers I talked with were very happy with their progress and being able to fill in all the old world 'gaps'. Having players hovering around the old zones again will bring the community together a little more rather than all players migrating from Outlands to Northrend.
Blizzard is more or less going back to the roots of the game.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 25, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> The L4D fanbase? That's just about *EVERY* fanbase out there.
> 
> "WHAAAAAA IT'S THE SAME NOW IT SUCKS!"
> "WHAAAAAA THEY CHANGED IT NOW IT SUCKS!"
> ...



The difference is that Valve games fanbase, like those made for PC, has a close contact with the devs.

TF2 fanbase is "more or less", quoted, mature than L4D fanbase.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 25, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The difference is that Valve games fanbase, like those made for PC, has a close contact with the devs.
> 
> TF2 fanbase is "more or less", quoted, mature than L4D fanbase.




Obviously the quote deserves it because.... 






And if Valve truly cared about all their fans and not just the people who love jerking off with multiplayer...we wouldn't still be in the dark about Episode 3. For all we know it's not even in development.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 25, 2009)

Actually, you'll be surprised how many people supported that. 

So it's really a two-way struggle.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 25, 2009)

About as much as people complained about it and how many people still cry "GRENADES PLZ" but who cares about the TFC people? The game later turned into an exploitfest.


----------



## Rifter (Aug 26, 2009)

Back on topic, people don't seem to realize that Warcraft doesn't and has -never- wanted to be Tolkienesque high fantasy. It's a very tongue in cheek, no holds barred sort of approach to the fantasy genre and I find it incredibly refreshing. In a world of rigid, largely unchanging established fantasy franchises, Warcraft brings motorcycles and crash landed alien blueberries into the mix. It's kind of like the Evil Dead/Army of Darkness of the fantasy genre. 

Fitting when you think about who's directing the movie.


----------



## webkilla (Aug 26, 2009)

Rifter said:


> Back on topic, people don't seem to realize that Warcraft doesn't and has -never- wanted to be Tolkienesque high fantasy. It's a very tongue in cheek, no holds barred sort of approach to the fantasy genre and I find it incredibly refreshing. In a world of rigid, largely unchanging established fantasy franchises, Warcraft brings motorcycles and crash landed alien blueberries into the mix. It's kind of like the Evil Dead/Army of Darkness of the fantasy genre.
> 
> Fitting when you think about who's directing the movie.



true, but still...

i played WoW since before TBC.

i remember the true grind - when you hit lvl 60 and you were shit out of luck since there was nothing called daily quests back then. you literally only had AH and crafting skills to make money off. seriously.

what i see is that a lot of people complain how easy its gotten, compared to how much effort they put into their gameplay originally. and i can fully sympathize with this.

before TBC, earning the whoping 1000 gold for the epic land mount skill was a nightmare.

then came TBC and everyone was suddenly "LoL-gold" everywhere... some argued it broke the server economy, some argued it fixed it. i think it was a good improvement.

then came the XP-'nerf' so everyone could race through the lower levels at over 9000 miles per hour. this... this i honestly dont know what to feel about. especially now that it also reaches up to lvl 70. I mean, you can get to lvl 68 now just by clearing hellfire, zangarmarsh and maybe half of nagrand (just so you get the ring of blood reward really)

its imo just plain silly that all of that content got abandoned.

so to me blizzard saying that they're reworking how lvling up is going to work sounds great to me - seriosuly. Of course, there's no details on exactly what they going to do...


I would argue that a good solution would be to make leveling up "zone-progress based" and not XP based. Complete 20% of the quests in this zone, to get 33% progresssion to your next level. then you can skip to another zone, do the same, and so on. this would give people an actual incentive to really do all the quests in a zone.

of course, that is quite similar to how things currently work...

an alternate idea would be to do the same as the above, but link things together in long quest lines. like the long quest line in westfall, where you start as a recruit and end up defeating the big pirate guy. or in duskwood, with the zombie-maker dude... and so on - this is the actual content of the game, the quest-line stories. this is what people, imo, should be rewarded for doing. equally, by that logic, i'd argue that blizzard removes the majority of all the "one-off" quests, you know, just do this one quest and thats that. the replacement would be more quest-story-lines, doesn't have to be grand and epic, but just something that ties things more together.

the quest line where you run around duskwood and its neighboring zones to get military support is a good example of this - simple fedex quests, but it gives an ok little story.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 26, 2009)

I posted this on another forum I frequent (another furry forum, incidentally), and I'll post it again here, simply because I feel it must be said.  Not necessarily directed at anyone in particular here, but if you read it, and it sounds like I'm referring to you, you probably are in the group it's directed at.

Yeah, they're taking the opportunity of rebuilding the old world due to the Cataclysm to basically redo the old world quests and such.

Levelling is going to go MUCH smoother, for one thing.  There was a flowchart at Blizzcon at one point that showed, for example, how the Northern area of Eastern Kingdoms would flow, levelwise.  No more doing one or two quests in Hillsbrad, going to Kalimdor to find a quest not 4 levels above you, then back to Hillsbrad.

Tirisfal Glades is 1-10, Silverpine's 10-20, Hillsbrad's 20-25, Arathi 25-30, Hinterlands 30-35, Western Plaguelands is 35-45, and EPL apparently has two sections, a 40-45 one and a 45-50 one.

They're also allowing Flying Mounts in Azeroth, but the requirements for accessing flight in these areas will likely require the expansion, so as to prevent non-Cataclysm players with flying mounts from simply strolling into something like Hyjal, one of the new zones, which I believe are supposed to be Expansion-only.

And it's not just the Cataclysm changing stuff, either.  The Horde has taken Southshore, and make huge movements in Ashenvale.  They've taken Astranaar, and even have an outpost on the southern edge of Darkshore, apparently.

They're opening up Hyjal, Uldum, Grim Batol, etc, at last, with new content for the expansion...

Anyone who says that Cataclysm is "cheap", "Shallow" or a "Cop-out" or ANYTHING of the sort is blind, pessimistic about Blizzard to the point where they refuse to believe they can be competent, or just plain, to be blunt, retarded.

The sheer amount of work going into this expansion dwarfs either of the other two expansions, even combined.  They are rebuilding the entire old world, AND add all new zones with all new content (and if I hear ANYONE bitching about Hyjal already being in game, I swear to GOD...), and many new dungeons and raids.

Every Talent tree is going to be completely rebuilt, as all the passive "+1% hit!" talents are being removed, and replaced with passive bonuses just from having X amounts of points in the tree.

I hear people bitching about them re-using old bosses.  Ragnaros and Nefarian are returning, yes, but as new encounters in new dungeons.  They will be the same CHARACTER, but that's about it.  The fights will be new.  I'm betting it's a very similar case with Heroic Shadowfang Keep and Deadmines.  We've been wanting heroic, high level versions of classic dungeons like these for ages.  And now that they give it to us, we bitch that they're re-using old content and calling them lazy.  Very classy.

The ONLY point I will give to people at the moment that I can think of is mounts.  I will agree that they went a bit too far with those.

But excluding that, Blizzard has yet to let me down, Blizzard has always delivered quality content, and a quality game.  It's a shame the community is such an asshole to them.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 26, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> _..._


 
+ 1,000,000 cookies...


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 26, 2009)

Elessara said:


> + 1,000,000 cookies...



*om noms while making RP plans to race-change my human rogue to a Worgen once it's available*  :3


----------



## webkilla (Aug 26, 2009)

blaze, what do you mean they went too far with the mounts?

is it the tauren paladin mounts?


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 26, 2009)

No, reducing the level requirements of the mounts as much as they did.

60% mounts (originally level 40, level 30 was weird, but acceptable) are now at level 20, for like... 5 gold.  100% mounts used to be level 60.  They are now level 40, for what used to be the cost of level 40 mounts, I believe.  Buh-bye Warlock/Paladin level 60 mount quests.  Having done those chains is now a Feat of Strength.

Normal Flying mounts are now level 60.  Grats, 80% of Outland was balanced around not having a flier yet.  Epic Flying is still level 70, and still 5k gold, but is now subject to rep discounts (admittedly, no complaints there).


----------



## Nezumi7 (Aug 26, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> Wall of text. (Click teh link)



WHOO. Couldn't have said it better myself. On the various forums I go to people are just bitching and moaning about *every little thing* that they forget that it's a game and to just HAVE FUN WITH IT.

And Cataclysm is looking to be REAL fun.

Granted, the simplification of stats may be a bit of a turn off but I expect that it'll play out better than in writing.

Besides -- this is the first expansion that's made my want to actually try out an alliance character.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 26, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> Yeah, they're taking the opportunity of rebuilding the old world due to the Cataclysm to basically redo the old world quests and such.



Ever since burning Crusade added about two level 1-20 zones each and added very little content to the old world...people complained for *years* about how they wanted old content to be revamped for to even add new stuff for the blood elves and draenei who hit the infamous "Dead zone".



> Levelling is going to go MUCH smoother, for one thing.  There was a flowchart at Blizzcon at one point that showed, for example, how the Northern area of Eastern Kingdoms would flow, levelwise.  No more doing one or two quests in Hillsbrad, going to Kalimdor to find a quest not 4 levels above you, then back to Hillsbrad.



This is just one example, right? Because if they literally just put it so that you ahve to go through the same zones with little options...then it'll be one more reason for people to retreat to the full PvE and RP servers because Hellsbrad and Ganklethorn Hell are *already* covered in Death Knights ganking alts. Same with Ganklestan which was 90% exploiters ganking people and making the bouncers attack the players their pets attacked.




> And it's not just the Cataclysm changing stuff, either.  The Horde has taken Southshore, and make huge movements in Ashenvale.  They've taken Astranaar, and even have an outpost on the southern edge of Darkshore, apparently.



FUCK YES. I *hate* Hellsbrad due to all the gankers.



> They're opening up Hyjal, Uldum, Grim Batol, etc, at last, with new content for the expansion...



Just about all these areas have been complained about as being stiffed since 2007 when Burning Crusade didn't add anything to them. 



> Anyone who says that Cataclysm is "cheap", "Shallow" or a "Cop-out" or ANYTHING of the sort is blind, pessimistic about Blizzard to the point where they refuse to believe they can be competent, or just plain, to be blunt, retarded.



It happens every time. 



> I hear people bitching about them re-using old bosses.  Ragnaros and Nefarian are returning, yes, but as new encounters in new dungeons.  They will be the same CHARACTER, but that's about it.  The fights will be new.  I'm betting it's a very similar case with Heroic Shadowfang Keep and Deadmines.  We've been wanting heroic, high level versions of classic dungeons like these for ages.  And now that they give it to us, we bitch that they're re-using old content and calling them lazy.  Very classy.



Let's not forget that ever since Burning Crusade was ANNOUNCED, people were whining and crying about how they stiffed them and just left them there. 



			
				Wolfoxokamichan said:
			
		

> It's not high fantasy. It's EXTREME HIGH FANTASY FOR TEH ILLITERATE!!111!11!!1



Point of post ----------->
                                 you.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm just annoyed that when they finally tried to interpret alliance as ignorant self-righteous dicks and the horde being misunderstood, they suddenly went back to black and white.

And I'll still stand with the high-fantasy-for-teh-lowest-common-denominator.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 27, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> <snip>


Very great way of putting it.
This in my opinion is the first true expansion while Burning Crusade, maybe Wrath not so much, were largely just guinea pigs for money.
It will be great seeing time actually pass in this game when some of the oldest areas in the game have remained unchanged so far.


----------



## Lyrihl (Aug 27, 2009)

Nezumi7 said:


> Besides -- this is the first expansion that's made my want to actually try out an alliance character.


Seconded. So far every race in the Alliance has either been a douchebag or been populated by jerks and fags (no offense to Allies, but generally nelfs are pr0n addicts, humans are bullies, draenei are gay, and gnomes... im not even gonna go there. dwarves are okay tho.)

I think the Worgen race would be swarmed with players, furry or otherwise, if the Blizz team had stuck them with the hoard.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Aug 28, 2009)

Eh... alliance isn't bad per se. Just boring. (And yeah, on average populated by douchebags, but I've learned that's on a by-server basis, and not as a whole). 

I mean, why on earth would you pay for and play a fantasy game to play as something as mundane as most of the alliance races. Granted, they added some eccentricities to the majority of them, and yeah, still, Worgen are still just basically werewolves and what have you, but for the most part it's something new yet familiar, which is why it's exciting.

That and they come into attack by the Forsaken... the only Horde faction that I have no problem tearing apart for no reason ;p

Yeah... still bitter about Wrathgate... XD


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 28, 2009)

There are douchebag _players_ on either side, it really doesn't matter. 

Blizzard has added a Pandaren model for a minipet, shit is getting serious now. Lol.
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=101247.0


----------



## Nezumi7 (Aug 28, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> There are douchebag _players_ on either side, it really doesn't matter.



This is true. I actually meant to put something like that in my post but my train of thought derailed somewhere and I put in something different. Probably the server comment. XD

Trust me. There are days I wish I could spontaneously go FFA PVP and 'accidentally' murder everyone around me.

Also -- Pandaren Monk. At least we're getting Pandaren of *some* kind in the game now. Hopefully it'll lead to some being portrayed as NPC's. I mean, theoretically they have a base in Stonetalon, and with flying mounts being introduced to the game... ^^


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

Great. Now another reason for my 2 wow addicted brothers to not let me on the computer. FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU

Also, if i ever play, there better be a bunch of worgen furries on pvp servers i can rape :3


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 28, 2009)

Pandaren mini-pet, best thing evar.

I might get a computer that can run WoW just for that.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 28, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> There are douchebag _players_ on either side, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Blizzard has added a Pandaren model for a minipet, shit is getting serious now. Lol.
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=101247.0



Let's see...
-You have players that rag on other players when they do stupid things
-Players that do not listen and blame the leader
-Players that brag on how much time they have wasted on getting epics and later baw when they get curb stomped by another person who plays the same class and/or race and their gear is spread out to fit their spec.
-Players who blame their own stupidity on lag.
-Elitist pricks
-Report happy players that report the slightes innofensive thing
-And much much more.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Let's see...
> -You have players that rag on other players when they do stupid things
> -Players that do not listen and blame the leader
> -Players that brag on how much time they have wasted on getting epics and later baw when they get curb stomped by another person who plays the same class and/or race and their gear is spread out to fit their spec.
> ...



And just to add to that list, people who quote Elitist Jerks as gospel, and refuse to understand that it's possible for them to be wrong.


----------



## MattyK (Aug 28, 2009)

*_FInishes reading those Warcraft Lorebooks(THe 500-page paperbacks in the green and red covers)_*



> Night. Elf. _Mage._


 
*_Re-reads the Warcraft Canon..._*
*AWW HELL NAW. RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEG*

I've always liked the Warcraft universe for it's story, often only playing to find out what happened _in the end_. But that just throws the fucking rulebook out the window, right there.



Blaze Cheetah said:


> And just to add to that list, people who quote Elitist Jerks as gospel, and refuse to understand that it's possible for them to be wrong.


 
I've played WoW for _Four and a half years_.(Hell, my Father still plays, and he's like top-class Uluduar now, and dosen't brag it the slightest)
So what? I wasted that much of my life playing a MMO, but it was worthwhile compared to the shit I had to put up with IRL.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 28, 2009)

Matty:

1) There is a Highborne is Darnassus that has a conversation with one of the Sentinels, and says he is waiting for a meeting with Tyrande.  There is the beginning of a setup for Night Elf Mages to return right there.  EDIT: Or rather, will be once 3.2.2 comes out.  My bad.  Still, not completely random, and also consider that the world is about to freaking EXPLODE.  Desperate times, and all that.

2) What the hell does that 2nd bit have to do with what I said?  Or did you quote the wrong post?


----------



## Bambi (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey gais, what's worgen spelled backwards?


----------



## Rifter (Aug 28, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Hey gais, what's worgen spelled backwards?


 
:|


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 29, 2009)

Nezumi7 said:


> Also -- Pandaren Monk. At least we're getting Pandaren of *some* kind in the game now. Hopefully it'll lead to some being portrayed as NPC's. I mean, theoretically they have a base in Stonetalon, and with flying mounts being introduced to the game... ^^


It all depends if Blizzard wants to include them in the regular lore of the game. You'd think that the Cataclysm would affect them too. They could end up being a faction like the Tuskaar for quests and whatnot, which could leave them neutral, instead of choosing a side if they were to become a playable race. If not then I would expect at least some easter egg like the secluded female troll between Nagrand and Zangarmarsh.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 29, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> 1) There is a Highborne is Darnassus that has a conversation with one of the Sentinels, and says he is waiting for a meeting with Tyrande.  There is the beginning of a setup for Night Elf Mages to return right there.  EDIT: Or rather, will be once 3.2.2 comes out.  My bad.  Still, not completely random, and also consider that the world is about to freaking EXPLODE.  Desperate times, and all that.




Considering that Mages (Highborne mages) caused the Sundering in the first place.

LOL Irony.

And yet yet that there are people who play for the storyline only to see it go "lolinandoutaroundaboutfuckcircle" later on. I will still play it as a de-stresser, but as a customer, I do have the right to put in my input to what I think if the storyline so far.


----------



## JMAA (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm trying to wrap in my head how the f**k does everything like that fit in the Warcraft Lore. I mean, Jesus, Arugal wasn't a low-level instance boss? Isn't that guy a pathetic low-level crap? Same with the Defias. And the Worgen stuff. Why goblins if they're such big assholes when they give quests (as far as I read the quest captions)? Why the hell a random dragon like Blackwing? Shouldn't it be some titan or demon or something that causes the shattering of Azeroth? Where do the Orcs and Trolls start now if Durotar is entirely destroyed? Why the London werewolf clichÃ© crap for the Alliance? DOES THIS EXPANSION MAKE ANY SENSE?! WHAT DID BLIZZARD DO!!? HOW IS IT F*****G POSSIBLE!!?
My head a splode.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 30, 2009)

JMAA said:


> I mean, Jesus, Arugal wasn't a low-level instance boss? Isn't that guy a pathetic low-level crap? Same with the Defias.



It was a ret-con. Yeah, I know, I don't like them, but it works.



> Why goblins if they're such big assholes when they give quests (as far as I read the quest captions)?



Different clan of goblins.



> Why the hell a random dragon like Blackwing?



It's not random. He was the big bad in Warcraft II and now he's back because of the old gods pissing him off.



> Where do the Orcs and Trolls start now if Durotar is entirely destroyed?



Uh, I don't know. Maybe because it isn't destroyed? It's pretty clearly there and reinforced in the trailer.



> Why the London werewolf clichÃ© crap for the Alliance?



It isn't clichÃ©. The Worgen have been there in Graymane wall for a while now.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 30, 2009)

oh god so many deleted posts

what is this i dont even


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 30, 2009)

^It's because we were arguing with a non-Islander-Troll. 



JMAA said:


> I'm trying to wrap in my head how the f**k does everything like that fit in the Warcraft Lore. I mean, Jesus, Arugal wasn't a low-level instance boss? Isn't that guy a pathetic low-level crap? Same with the Defias.





Considering to this day people still praise their love for the Defias Shitheads and Shadowfang Keep...So? What if they picked dungeons that nobody really liked like say...Uldaman, Gnomeregan, Stockades, or Ragefire? Or just rather dull ones like Zul'Farrak or The Temple of Atal'Hakkar? Or dungeons that people were sick *to death* of like Lower Blackrock Spire, Blackrock Depths, and Scholomance? (To this day I still say the Alliance Onyxia quest was harder...you try finding a group that'll run Jailbreak. It's like an ENTIRE day-long affair. You at least might get a few upgrades from Blackrock Spire.)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 30, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Considering to this day people still praise their love for the Defias Shitheads and Shadowfang Keep...So?



Yeah, this. I'd rather see an instance I actually enjoy (like SFK) be brought back, broken lore or not, than one I didn't like or a new one that sucks.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 31, 2009)

Exactly. All Uldaman really had going for it was Archaedas.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 3, 2009)

Just shows the "lore" Blizzard makes.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Just shows the "lore" Blizzard makes.



You must have a really small penis, to have to make up for it by acting like this in threads that apparently don't pertain to your interests.


----------



## Rifter (Sep 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Just shows the "lore" Blizzard makes.



So did Thrall break into your house and kill your family or


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 3, 2009)

Enough with the thread derailment...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm just bothered why it's bad to criticize the game =/


----------



## bluewulf1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Aren't you a prideful bastard. :V
> but I don't simply play just for the people and the bad Chuck Norris Jokes.



colifang server right?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'm just bothered why it's bad to criticize the game =/


There's nothing wrong with criticizing a game, but you kept beating that poor "LOL LORE"-horse. It got annoying.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'm just bothered why it's bad to criticize the game =/



Same reason it's bad to criticise Shipping or anything you like.


Anyone wonder what any new battlegrounds they may add in Cataclysm?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 4, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Same reason it's bad to criticise Shipping or anything you like.
> 
> 
> Anyone wonder what any new battlegrounds they may add in Cataclysm?



I'm not interested in PvP so I don't care. But I haven't seen anything new for PvP or just might have missed that part.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'm just bothered why it's bad to criticize the game =/



Criticizing it is fine.

Continuing to post in a thread about something you don't like for _weeks_ and saying the same thing over and over is just annoying. You don't like the lore. We get it. You don't have to like it.



> Anyone wonder what any new battlegrounds they may add in Cataclysm?



They haven't announced any yet, but I don't give a shit. We get RATED BGs in Cata. You have no idea how happy this makes me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok then. Names.

People think the names are good? I thought they were parodies at W3 first but apparently it became serious business.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 5, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> People think the names are good?



Who said that here? Nobody.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 5, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> They haven't announced any yet, but I don't give a shit. We get RATED BGs in Cata. You have no idea how happy this makes me.



Rated battlegrounds? Explain to me how this works.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Sep 5, 2009)

Sadly for Worgen, Gilneas City is a new Battleground.  In a Forsaken vs Worgen Battleground, the Horde and Alliance fight for control of the city by controlling as many districts as they can.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Sep 5, 2009)

i dont really understand why ppl are so obsessed with lore.
imo lore=fictional story
designers can alter the lore as much they want, they create something new that doesnt fit?they create some lore for it to support it.


----------



## Rifter (Sep 5, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ok then. Names.
> 
> People think the names are good? I thought they were parodies at W3 first but apparently it became serious business.



?

As for rated battlegrounds, they don't work like you'd think they would. From what I hear, it's a personal rating that can only go up instead of an overall team rating that goes up and down.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 5, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Rated battlegrounds? Explain to me how this works.



It's pretty much the same as PvP worked before arenas. You enter a BG, and you get points. The more points you get, the higher your rank. The higher your rank, the better the gear you can buy with arena rating. It's exactly the same as arena, but everyone has an individual score instead of the team.



> designers can alter the lore as much they want, they create something new that doesnt fit?*they create some lore for it to support it.*



That's exactly the problem. They don't create lore to support it. They basically shove things into the middle of the game and say "here's this new thing, it doesn't make any sense. Deal with it."


----------



## Torinir (Sep 5, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> That's exactly the problem. They don't create lore to support it. They basically shove things into the middle of the game and say "here's this new thing, it doesn't make any sense. Deal with it."



This. :arrow:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 5, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> It's pretty much the same as PvP worked before arenas. You enter a BG, and you get points. The more points you get, the higher your rank. The higher your rank, the better the gear you can buy with arena rating. It's exactly the same as arena, but everyone has an individual score instead of the team.



Huh....I hope this doesn't create some of the cock-measuring stop having fun types that the Arenas spawned. (It's a major reason why I don't play arenas...Don't expect me to bend over backwards to you because you have a large team rating ffs!)


----------



## Torinir (Sep 5, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Huh....I hope this doesn't create some of the cock-measuring stop having fun types that the Arenas spawned. (It's a major reason why I don't play arenas...Don't expect me to bend over backwards to you because you have a large team rating ffs!)



Blizzard just wants you to bend over (here it comes again!)


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Sep 28, 2009)

Slight Necropost, but I don't want to make a new topic for something that already exists...


http://www.wow.com/2009/09/27/cataclysm-starting-zone-lore-and-other-new-details-revealed/ 

New Lore info released, the details of the 1-5 areas that lead to what we saw at Blizzcon... the Worgen area sounds very cool, and the Goblin one just sounds hilarious and awesome.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 28, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> Slight Necropost, but I don't want to make a new topic for something that already exists...
> 
> 
> http://www.wow.com/2009/09/27/cataclysm-starting-zone-lore-and-other-new-details-revealed/
> ...





.....


What was that about Orgrimmar.


I'm actually kinda digging that orc tauren thing it mentioned there.


I'll need to find a new place to sit, even if Boomstick Imports still exists.
OMGWAIT. Do trolls get Stranglethorn back? IhopeIhopeIhopeIhope.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 28, 2009)

> The four new raids, the article says, will be more like Naxxramas than Sartharion.



Good. I'm tired of "raids" that only have one boss.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 28, 2009)

Double post but AHG WHAT THE FUCK I JUST NOTICED:



> Garrosh is confirmed to be the new leader of the Horde.



URGE TO RACE CHANGE TO SPACE GOAT RISING



> and has actually evicted all but the orcs and tauren from the center of the city, saying that only those two races are strong enough to defend it.



:> maybe he isn't so bad after all. NO MORE BLOOFS IN ORG

EDIT:

but okay more seriously, I can understand kicking out Undead and Blood Elves. Garrosh has reason to not trust the Undead since Wrathgate, and the fact that they are, you know, corpses. And the Blood Elves are hooked on mana and are really fucking girly, which are two things Garrosh would look down on as weaknesses.

But trolls? What the fuck. They've been loyal to the horde as a whole for years and have never had a problem with the orcs. Most of the trolls would throw themselves in front of a bullet for any of the orc leaders.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 28, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> But trolls? What the fuck. They've been loyal to the horde as a whole for years and have never had a problem with the orcs. Most of the trolls would throw themselves in front of a bullet for any of the orc leaders.



Vol'jin's gonna be pissed he can't have anymore tea parties in the throne room.  

The reason why I'm happy about it a bit is 'cause that means trolls will have a reason to go actually make their own city-- AKA I want Stranglethorn vale. I mean, gnomes are gonna have Gnomeregon back. :3 

Also it should be interesting.... Let's discriminate against one of the potentially most hateful races why don't we?


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yay Garrosh being a jackass.

This is new and completely unnoticed as unto before.

...

I really don't get why he would kick out trolls though. Trolls seem to be more loyal to the Horde than some of the orcs in the main city, so it's a little odd.

Also the information on the newer races seems alright. About how it opens up for them. Does that mean Worgen are *forced* to be human to begin with and then after the intro stuff you get to be all... not!human?

And for goblins -- holy christ... people ask why I'm not a big fan of them. Yeah, they have a cool appearance but... I dunno... selling out your ENTIRE RACE FOR PROFIT just doesn't appeal to me for some reason.

I've actually kind of stopped playing. A little burnt out right now. I've already been through the opening stuff so many times now that I can't be arsed to keep doing it.

...not to mention my RAM is so shit that I can't actually exist in Northrend at this point.

Which is... y'know... where all my high level characters are.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Sep 28, 2009)

Personally, I just think it's hilarious what the Goblins are doing to Azshara.  NUKE FROM ORBIT *@&^ YEAH!

HORDE SYMBOL VISIBLE FROM SPACE *@&^ YEAH


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 28, 2009)

I just got into WoW there about two weeks ago, I don't even have WOTLK yet, but I should have it soon. I guess I'll be buying this expansion around the time it's released as well, too. I can't believe they're giving hunters every man for himself, they're already overpowered enough and top arenas with ease.

If anybody wants to play with me drop me a note on FA or message here. :3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 1, 2009)

3.3 Patch notes:

Shaman:

*Fire Nova Totem: This totem has been replaced with a new spell, Fire Nova, which is available at the same ranks as the old Fire Nova Totem. Existing characters will automatically learn this new spell in place of the totem. With a Fire Totem active, shamans will be able to use Fire Nova (fire magic) to emit the same area-of-effect damage as the old Fire Nova Totem from the active Fire Totem, not consuming the totem in the process. Fire Nova will activate a 1.5-second global cooldown when used and has a 10-second spell cooldown. The caster must be within 30 yards of the totem to use this ability, but does not need to be within line of sight of the totem.

HOLY. SHIT.

I AM A HAPPY LITTLE SHAMMY <3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 1, 2009)

I wonder if part of the change was because people were putting hostile fire-nova totems in the middle of Orgrimmar or Stormwind to kill bank alts and level 1 gold sellers....

Still I like that idea for 3.3.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 1, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I wonder if part of the change was because people were putting hostile fire-nova totems in the middle of Orgrimmar or Stormwind to kill bank alts and level 1 gold sellers....
> 
> Still I like that idea for 3.3.



That got fixed years ago.

They're doing this so shaman have at least one stun for PvP. Currently, we have zero, except a three minute CD bash that comes with Ghost Wolves, and our useless CC Hex. We are the only class that does not have a stun, and, assuming they keep the stun effect when talented, this will fix that.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> That got fixed years ago.
> 
> They're doing this so shaman have at least one stun for PvP. Currently, we have zero, except a three minute CD bash that comes with Ghost Wolves, and our useless CC Hex. We are the only class that does not have a stun, and, assuming they keep the stun effect when talented, this will fix that.



Do shamans have a totem to get rid of movement imparing/Stuns from party/raid members? 
-has a shamwow-


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 1, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Do shamans have a totem to get rid of movement imparing/Stuns from party/raid members?
> -has a shamwow-



Not anymore, got removed in 3.2.2.

EDIT: Well, the immunity got removed. The chance to remove them is still there.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Not anymore, got removed in 3.2.2.



Shucks.
The Anti-stuns would've help against the Stun whores in PvP.

EDIT: I see.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> but okay more seriously, I can understand kicking out Undead and Blood Elves. Garrosh has reason to not trust the Undead since Wrathgate, and the fact that they are, you know, corpses. And the Blood Elves are hooked on mana and are really fucking girly, which are two things Garrosh would look down on as weaknesses.



HEY!

Not all of the elves are mana-crack addicts!
But then again, I can somewhat understand why....but in all retrospect, Garrosh is just as bad and bull headed as Varian.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 1, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> but in all retrospect, Garrosh is just as bad and bull headed as Varian.



I'm really expecting one of the raids in Cataclysm to be a raid on Orgrimmar.

Led by the Horde. To get rid of Garrosh. Like, I'm sort of expecting him to turn into more of a dictator than a warchief like he is supposed to be, and pushing everyone but his closest friends away from him. I mean, let's see, he's already pushed away the elves, the trolls, the undead, the goblins, _the entire fucking Alliance..._

Anyway, yeah, point is, Garrosh, leader of the horde or not, doesn't and won't have very many friends.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I'm really expecting one of the raids in Cataclysm to be a raid on Orgrimmar.
> 
> Led by the Horde. To get rid of Garrosh. Like, I'm sort of expecting him to turn into more of a dictator than a warchief like he is supposed to be, and pushing everyone but his closest friends away from him. I mean, let's see, he's already pushed away the elves, the trolls, the undead, the goblins, _the entire fucking Alliance..._
> 
> Anyway, yeah, point is, Garrosh, leader of the horde or not, doesn't and won't have very many friends.



That would be awesome with the new phasing system.

I also read on Wowwiki that the Undead capital will most likely move so that Garrosh can make a new port. :V
I can understand that the Horde may need a new leader to deal with the tough times, but Garrosh as a Horde leader, who thinks that an All-out war against the Alliance is better than to strike at the real problem is not a good idea.

If they do not create a raid, then expect an assassin to "take good care" of the new Warchief.

Plus, in Nagrand, he was a pissy Emo-Puss.


----------

